# What is the best Aged Cheddar you've had?



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 1, 2012)

For me, it was a tie between 5-year old Balderson Heritage Cheddar, a 5 year old aged cheddar from a private, artisinal cheese maker in Wisconsin, and Dorset Drum Farmhouse Cheddar.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## blissful (May 1, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> For me, it was a tie between 5-year old Balderson Heritage Cheddar, a 5 year old aged cheddar from a private, artisinal cheese maker in Wisconsin, and Dorset Drum Farmhouse Cheddar.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North



I looked up your Balderson Heritage Cheddar 5 years old, it looks interesting. Has it started to crumble, gritty to a small extent, salty enough? What is it you like, I think I may try that.

For an inexpensive nice aged cheddar, the Vermont Cabot aged cheddar is excellent--for anyone on a budget, like me.


----------



## LPBeier (May 1, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> For me, it was a tie between 5-year old Balderson Heritage Cheddar, a 5 year old aged cheddar from a private, artisinal cheese maker in Wisconsin, and Dorset Drum Farmhouse Cheddar.
> 
> Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


Balderson is definitely THE best when it comes to aged cheddar but I will have to call your 5 year and raise it with a 6!  We can only get it at Costco, around Christmas time and it is pricey, but it is so good! But MY Balderson is from the Ottawa Valley, Winchester to be exact.  It began in 1881 in the tiny village of Balderson, Ontario.


----------



## TATTRAT (May 1, 2012)

One of my all time favorites

Red Spruce Cheddar - Aged 7 Years








The finest aged Wisconsin cheddar, Red Spruce Cheddar from the Roth Käse cellars is simply outstanding. Each lot is selected by "The Tastemasters Guild" before release. These are aged cheddars that stand above the crowd, full-flavored and creamy. 

Artisanal cheddar is a Wisconsin cheese tradition and a true showstopper! Wisconsin is the nation’s leader in cheddar production, and it’s easy to see (and taste) why. Roth Kase hand-selects their finest cheddars for additional aging to create a rich, buttery, intense flavor and crumbly texture. 

Pair the Red Spruce Cheddar developed through 7 years of aging with an Amber Ale or a hearty red wine. For a unique combination, try plums and Madeira.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 1, 2012)

blissful said:


> I looked up your Balderson Heritage Cheddar 5 years old, it looks interesting. Has it started to crumble, gritty to a small extent, salty enough? What is it you like, I think I may try that.
> 
> For an inexpensive nice aged cheddar, the Vermont Cabot aged cheddar is excellent--for anyone on a budget, like me.



That's what I pick on a regular basis.  I've had some excellent cheeses over the years, but danged if I can remember any names.  Most of my favorites have come from Gr. Britain.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 1, 2012)

I knew it.  Should have never started reading this :drool: thread :drool:

Empire Cheese from Canada, and another vote for Cabot.


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 1, 2012)

Growing up in Wisconsin, I've been spoiled. There are more small town cheese factories than you can shake a stick at. But I think my all-time favorite is a 10-year Cheddar from Carr Valley.


----------



## merstar (May 1, 2012)

I love Cabot Vermont Extra Sharp Cheddar, and always have it in the house - not as wild about their NY Cheddar or Vermont Seriously Sharp   - I find the Vermont Extra Sharp has more taste and depth. 

I also like a Canadian 3-year cheddar (can't remember the name of the company).


----------



## merstar (May 1, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Growing up in Wisconsin, I've been spoiled. There are more small town cheese factories than you can shake a stick at. But I think my all-time favorite is a 10-year Cheddar from Carr Valley.



10 Years????!!! Wow! Must be insanely good.


----------



## LPBeier (May 1, 2012)

merstar said:


> I love Cabot Vermont Extra Sharp Cheddar, and always have it in the house - not as wild about their NY Cheddar or Vermont Seriously Sharp   - I find the Vermont Extra Sharp has more taste and depth.
> 
> I also like a Canadian 3-year cheddar (can't remember the name of the company).


Could very well be Balderson - it is our most famous Cheddar!


----------



## merstar (May 1, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Could very well be Balderson - it is our most famous Cheddar!



It could be! It's great! I've only tasted the 3-year. So far, I haven't seen any that are more aged than 3 years over here.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 2, 2012)

merstar said:


> It could be! It's great! I've only tasted the 3-year. So far, I haven't seen any that are more aged than 3 years over here.



I think there's one in the back of the fridge older than ten, but it's shy and cringes away from the light!


----------



## merstar (May 2, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think there's one in the back of the fridge older than ten, but it's shy and cringes away from the light!



LOL!!!


----------



## buckytom (May 2, 2012)

i've had some really good vermont artisnal cheddars, but the best was at a friend's parents' house in belfast. it was from a small cheesemaker from donegal, i think, and it was just fantastic. extremely sharp to start, but finishing off with the creamiest texture you can imagine.


----------



## LPBeier (May 2, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think there's one in the back of the fridge older than ten, but it's shy and cringes away from the light!


Did I ever tell you about my Great-Aunt who dated her eggs and put them in the egg trays in the fridge (this is years ago when they had such things).  When my aunt and I went to clean her house while she was in the hospital, I worked on the fridge and found the eggs - some were dated 5 or more years prior.  I dealt with them very gently....  Bet your cheese and those eggs would make some stinky omelet!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (May 2, 2012)

I like any cheddar that makes my teeth itch


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 2, 2012)

well,we make some pretty good cheese over this side of the pond but i've gotta say when it comes to cheddar the canadians have got it!!
my fav is baldersons royal canadian select vintage(buy it in asda over here) with tesco's extra mature 3 year aged vintage canadian a close second.
used to be the accountant for a cheese import/distibution company in cheshire back in the 70's.we used to import 3 year matured canadian by the container load,black wax dip the wheels & put them in cold store for another year or two....never mind makin' your teeth itch bro' bolas,this stuff made 'em dance! you must remember it,used to bring loads to the house at christmas along with stilton & cheshire that had won medals at the nantwich show & that was so creamy you ate with a spoon.all unpasteurised of course & no one had heard of chloresterol!!
happy daze
harry


----------



## Addie (May 2, 2012)

blissful said:


> I looked up your Balderson Heritage Cheddar 5 years old, it looks interesting. Has it started to crumble, gritty to a small extent, salty enough? What is it you like, I think I may try that.
> 
> For an inexpensive nice aged cheddar, the Vermont Cabot aged cheddar is excellent--for anyone on a budget, like me.


 
You took the words out of my mouth. Every year for a very short time they release a small amount of their Reserve Cheddar to the public. It melts in your mouth. I love Cabot's cheeses. Many times Cabot has left European cheese in the dust in competitions. And Calfornia wines have come into their own also.


----------



## Janet H (May 2, 2012)

Cougar Gold Cheese made by the Washington State University Creamery.  Fabulous! I send it to my relatives every year for xmas and it's the best cheddar I've ever had. Their 3 year cheddar is a mouth watering wonder and the conventional 1 year aged beats any domestic I've had, hands down.



The make a few other cheeses and some of the seasonal ones are excellent. Black pepper chive is one of my favorites.

They ship.....


----------



## Soma (May 2, 2012)

Boy, my hubby and I must be cheese wimps. We prefer the one or two year Balderson Cheddar to the more aged ones. But then, we don't drink wine: I bet that helps!


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 2, 2012)

Soma said:


> Boy, my hubby and I must be cheese wimps. We prefer the one or two year Balderson Cheddar to the more aged ones. But then, we don't drink wine: I bet that helps!


Maybe it's my Wisconsin upbringing again, but when it comes to aged Cheddar, I prefer beer.


----------



## Soma (May 2, 2012)

You prefer beer to cheddar? Or beer to wine? (guessing that you mean you drink beer with your cheese, not wine). I had to give up all alcohol due to depression, 20 years ago. I'm a party pooper now....but still like to eat and feast and party.


----------



## Gravy Queen (May 2, 2012)

OOh this is one of my very fave cheddars:

Godminster Vintage: Heart 400g Organic Cheddar


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 2, 2012)

Soma said:


> You prefer beer to cheddar? Or beer to wine? (guessing that you mean you drink beer with your cheese, not wine).


Yes, I drink beer with cheddar cheese, but I drink wine with other cheeses.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Could very well be Balderson - it is our most famous Cheddar!


I keep seeing that at Costco. I guess I'll have to pick up some.


----------



## taxlady (May 2, 2012)

I'm Danish. I prefer my cheese to get stinky as it ages over getting sharp.


----------



## LPBeier (May 2, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I keep seeing that at Costco. I guess I'll have to pick up some.



Start with the 2 or 3 year old.  Specially if you prefer stinky to sharp .  If you start now, but Christmas you will be ready for the 6 year!

All this talk is making me feel there is a Costco trip in my very near future!  I have cheese and crackers for my afternoon snack with my medications and I think it's time I treat myself!


----------



## FrankZ (May 2, 2012)

So we went to one of those supermarkets that make their shtick on "fresh", "local", "organic" etc.

They had some cheddar there that was simply label with the aging 2, 3 or 4 years.  I picked up a small block of 4 year old to give it a whirl.  I like a good sharp cheddar.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 2, 2012)

Now you guys with Costcos just have to cut that out!


----------



## TATTRAT (May 2, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Yes, I drink beer with cheddar cheese, but I drink wine with other cheeses.



Good call. Certain cheese certainly go better with Ale, than wine.


----------



## FrankZ (May 2, 2012)

So we tried this cheese we got tonight... oh goodness it is horrible.


----------



## Dawgluver (May 2, 2012)

FrankZ said:
			
		

> So we tried this cheese we got tonight... oh goodness it is horrible.



  Not your experience, the way you put it!

So sorry, Frank.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 2, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> So we tried this cheese we got tonight... oh goodness it is horrible.



I've had bad cheese, but never horrible...you bought a pound, right?


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 3, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I'm Danish. I prefer my cheese to get stinky as it ages over getting sharp.


hey taxlady
guess it's gotta be esrom then!fabulous cheese,when bolas & i were kids dad used to bag it up,wrap it in 3 layers of foil,put it in the outbuilding & it still stank the house out! even the dog didn't get the blame for that one...............!!
haven't seen it for years but i'm going down to costco today to renew my membership so,maybe,just maybe..............
harry


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 3, 2012)

taxlady said:


> I'm Danish. I prefer my cheese to get stinky as it ages over getting sharp.


I'm a lover of stinky cheese, too. My wife went to Chicago last week and brought a few back with her. I'm surprised she made the entire drive back with this bag of cheese in the car. Though completely closed up, I could smell it as soon as she brought it in the house. I thought maybe she had brought a bag of dirty diapers with her. Her car STILL smells funky! 

One of the cheeses was called "Ewe Bloom". My first thought upon opening the package and getting the first whiff was "Ewwww is right." Tasty stuff, though.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 3, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm a lover of stinky cheese, too. My wife went to Chicago last week and brought a few back with her. I'm surprised she made the entire drive back with this bag of cheese in the car. Though completely closed up, I could smell it as soon as she brought it in the house. I thought maybe she had brought a bag of dirty diapers with her. Her car STILL smells funky!
> 
> One of the cheeses was called "Ewe Bloom". My first thought upon opening the package and getting the first whiff was "Ewwww is right." Tasty stuff, though.


hi steve
sure you've tried it but, if not,and as a fellow lover of stinky cheese,give pont l'eveque a whirl.you won't be disappointed!
harry


----------



## FrankZ (May 3, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I've had bad cheese, but never horrible...you bought a pound, right?



Thankfully no.  The cheese was $17/lb and we spent about $5 on this.

The best way to describe it would be picture aged Velveeta, but in a really really bad way.  UGH.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 3, 2012)

FrankZ said:


> Thankfully no.  The cheese was $17/lb and we spent about $5 on this.
> 
> The best way to describe it would be picture aged Velveeta, but in a really really bad way.  UGH.



Urk!  At least at our cheese counter they let us taste before we buy.


----------



## FrankZ (May 3, 2012)

Yeah.. well.. I should have know better than to buy cheese there.  Too good to be true.


----------



## taxlady (May 3, 2012)

Harry Cobean said:


> hey taxlady
> guess it's gotta be esrom then!fabulous cheese,when bolas & i were kids dad used to bag it up,wrap it in 3 layers of foil,put it in the outbuilding & it still stank the house out! even the dog didn't get the blame for that one...............!!
> haven't seen it for years but i'm going down to costco today to renew my membership so,maybe,just maybe..............
> harry


When my husband had his first breakfast in Denmark, I saw his face go funny. I asked what was the matter. He replied, "It's a vicious attack cheese! But, it's good." 

Danes talk about tying their cheese down with a string, so it won't run away.


----------



## Soma (May 3, 2012)

I wish I could understand the appeal of eating stinky foods. Is it slightly masochistic?.....like when we were kids and a tooth was coming loose, how we would wiggle it and almost enjoy the hurt......???


----------



## taxlady (May 3, 2012)

Soma said:


> I wish I could understand the appeal of eating stinky foods. Is it slightly masochistic?.....like when we were kids and a tooth was coming loose, how we would wiggle it and almost enjoy the hurt......???


We don't really eat stinky cheese because it's stinky. Those cheeses tend to get very flavourful without a sharp bite to them.


----------



## Harry Cobean (May 3, 2012)

taxlady said:


> When my husband had his first breakfast in Denmark, I saw his face go funny. I asked what was the matter. He replied, "It's a vicious attack cheese! But, it's good."
> 
> Danes talk about tying their cheese down with a string, so it won't run away.


if it did make a run for it you certainly wouldn't need a bloodhound to follow the trail!!
couldn't find any at costco.no havarti or samsoe either! great stores but i don't think that they carry anything like the range they do in the states
the search goes on,guess i'll just have to follow my nose!
harry


----------



## Steve Kroll (May 3, 2012)

Soma said:


> I wish I could understand the appeal of eating stinky foods. Is it slightly masochistic?.....like when we were kids and a tooth was coming loose, how we would wiggle it and almost enjoy the hurt......???


Stinky cheese is an acquired taste for sure, and overcoming the gag factor can be a problem the first time you try it. However, I think you'll find that once you get it past your nose and onto your palate, the flavor is nothing at all like the smell. Most stinky cheeses are actually quite mild tasting, but with a decadent richness. Nothing like what you'd expect.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 3, 2012)

From what I understand, stinky cheeses derive much of their odor from the same bacteria that grows between your toe, hence the phrase - "Your feet smell like cheese."

I've tried stinky cheeses, and can tolerate them..They aren't my favorite though.  Of course, great cheddar never smells like feet.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Claire (May 3, 2012)

I love aged cheddar, but can't give a brand because I go to small places in Wisconsin and get the oldest ones I can.  Anyone who lives in our area (I live in NW IL, but I'm talking about SW WI) and I can name a couple of places (I'd have to look them up).


----------



## HowardJuno (Jul 29, 2012)

*Balderson's 2, 3, 5, and 6yr Cheddar*

Hi. Although lately I've come to like President's Choice 5-yr and 8-yr cheddars, I can't buy them unless I'm lucky enough to be in Canada (once or twice a year) But Balderson's 5 and 6-yr I can usually buy through "Canadian Favourites (dot com)" for the 300g brick. I've been buying Vermont's Cabot's "Seriously Sharp Hunter's Brand" for years, but for nice clean sharpness and crunch (tiny pockets of crystallized protein, I suppose) I've had to head North to the land of the Maple Leaf. After having Balderson's 5yr and 6yr and President's Choice 2-yr, 5-yr and 8-yr Canadian Cheddar (PC brand is part of Loblaw's Inc. Brampton Ont. thru many outlets), sadly my old Cabot's standby pales in comparison, good as it may be. I'll try Carr Valley Cheese (Wisconsin)  as soon as I receive my order.. (thanks to one of the 2009 bloggers on this site)
Cabot's does offer older (Hunter's brand is 18 months) versions, but I've only read of them in Costco. I don't understand the blank looks I get from local grocers when I inquire about really sharp cheddars. Kind of like asking a butcher about plumbing, it seems.
And yes, there are plenty of nice PEOPLE in Canada. I know only about 45 of them.


----------



## Soma (Jul 29, 2012)

Gee, now I'll really have to give those stinky cheeses a try, just to see if I believe what you're saying about "they don't taste like they smell".....?  

Hard to believe!


----------



## HowardJuno (Jul 29, 2012)

Soma said:


> Gee, now I'll really have to give those stinky cheeses a try, just to see if I believe what you're saying about "they don't taste like they smell".....?
> 
> Hard to believe!


Hmmm, I've never considered sharp cheddar to be stinky, but then my dad loved Limburger for its taste and we thought he was crazy.


----------



## Addie (Jul 29, 2012)

So where did you meet these 45 Canadiens that you thought were nice? I have never met one that wasn't. And I am a very old lady from New England. We have lots of folks here from Canada. And until 9/11, it was considered a fun weekend to drive up to Maine and take the ferry to PEI. Which is part of Canada.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 30, 2012)

I've recently tried the president's Choice 8 year cheddar, and the Maple Dale 7 year cheddar.  They are both very good, but not as well balanced and the Balderson, IMHO.  Still, they are better than anything I can get in Michigan's UP, unless I contact a particular freind in Marquette, who has a brother in Wisconsin that has a small cheddar business.  his cheddar is some of the best I've had.

But really, is there any such thing as bad cheese (that stuff made in the Meddle East with maggots crawling through it doesn't count as cheese).  I even love a good cottage cheese.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------



## Addie (Jul 30, 2012)

Some years I miss it. But I look for Cabot's Reserve. It goes fast in the stores. The supply is minimal. So creamy and just a delightful flavor.


----------



## FrankZ (Jul 30, 2012)

I tried Cabots Artisan Three Year and it was really nice.  I went back for more and it was gone (which is not surprising with a limited run like that).

The last one I had was Black Diamond 5 year.  It was very sharp, and a little goes a long way.

There was a 4 year old (I think it was Seriously Sharp) that we tried.  Took a bite and pitched the whole thing.  Sticky and seriously nasty.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jul 30, 2012)

The two best cheddars I have come across are Mimosa from France, and an Irish 6 year aged cheddar.  I don't remember the name of the Irish.

Mimosa was a pricey cheese at $12/lb or so a couple of years back.  Now often past the $30/lb mark  I still see the Irish cheddar on occasion, and always purchase it.


----------



## HowardJuno (Jul 30, 2012)

*Nice People in Canada*

@Addie, Executive Chef, 
   Well, Mostly in Ontario, but I had a few of the best weekends of my life in Montreal, Ste Adele and Rawdon, QC. A couple of years between Toronto and the Muskoka Lakes region have been the best ever. Plan to hit PEI and the Maritimes someday, not to forget BC. That's also in the plans and there's plenty of in-between. 
    I love to hit the stores in new places, see what people choose to live with.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jul 30, 2012)

Balderson 5 yr Balderson
St. Albert Extra Old Cheddar :-: ST-ALBERT CHEESE


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 30, 2012)

And if you've ever wondered why aged cheddar is so expensive:

Squash Blossom Farm: Kind of Cheesey

She's left out the time it takes to milk the cow, etc. (A friend of mine's blog re: her self-sustaining farm near Rochester, MN)


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 30, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Balderson 5 yr Balderson
> St. Albert Extra Old Cheddar :-: ST-ALBERT CHEESE


Love all of St-Albert cheese products!


----------



## Hoot (Jul 31, 2012)

It has only been in the last few  months, maybe a year, that I have turned my interests to learning more about cheeses. The best cheese I can ever recall was from when I was 10 or 11 years old. Down the road, there was an old country store. I have no clue where the proprietor got his cheese from. It may have been local, but I doubt it. A wheel of it, (or the remnants thereof) was always on the counter, under a big glass cover. A sliver of that cheese was the best cheese I have ever had. Ain't had any like it since that old man finally gave up the store due to his age. The new folks that took it over didn't last long before they closed it up too. Last time I went by there, it is a clubhouse for  one of the local hunt clubs.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Jul 31, 2012)

Rocklobster said:


> Balderson 5 yr Balderson
> St. Albert Extra Old Cheddar :-: ST-ALBERT CHEESE



See, now you're just teasing me.  I live in Sault Ste. Marie, *Michigan*, which makes it difficult to get these great cheeses.  But I'm a resourceful guy, and know a site or two where I can get great cheese, just not the finest cheddar made.  The other cheeses, including cheddars are very good though.

Another great cheese is Yancy's Fancy Bergenost cheese, and Butterkase is so creamy and good.  Don't get me started on listing the great cheeses I've had.  The oldest I've tasted was a 17 year old cheddar, sold in Fankenmouth Michigan.  It had a ripened flavor that I didn't care for.  But the 15 year old cheddar was very good.  My favorite is still 5 year old Balderson Heritage.  There was a sharp, creamy cheese out of Pinconing Michigan called Sharp Pinconing.  It was fabulous at room temperature.  One bite would curl your toes and make your jaw muscles ache as it bombarded your tongue with rich flavor.  Sadly, the cheese makers who developed the cheese sold it to a larger manufacturer.  Though it is still good, IMHO, it isn't as good as when I first tasted it.  And there is absolutely nothing wrong with a chub of longhorn Colby, or a great, aged swiss cheese.  Check out this site: Dorset Drum English Farmhouse Cheddar: Buy Dorset Drum English Farmhouse Cheddar Online, Read Reviews at igourmet.com

Along with the Dorset Drum Cheddar, which is a fine cheese, they have a great selection of cheese and sausages.  Good stuff.

Seeeeeeya; Chief Longwind fo the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

Chief Longwind Of The North said:


> See, now you're just teasing me.  I live in Sault Ste. Marie, *Michigan*, which makes it difficult to get these great cheeses.  But I'm a resourceful guy, and know a site or two where I can get great cheese, just not the finest cheddar made.  The other cheeses, including cheddars are very good though.
> 
> Another great cheese is Yancy's Fancy Bergenost cheese, and Butterkase is so creamy and good.  Don't get me started on listing the great cheeses I've had.  The oldest I've tasted was a 17 year old cheddar, sold in Fankenmouth Michigan.  It had a ripened flavor that I didn't care for.  But the 15 year old cheddar was very good.  My favorite is still 5 year old Balderson Heritage.  There was a sharp, creamy cheese out of Pinconing Michigan called Sharp Pinconing.  It was fabulous at room temperature.  One bite would curl your toes and make your jaw muscles ache as it bombarded your tongue with rich flavor.  Sadly, the cheese makers who developed the cheese sold it to a larger manufacturer.  Though it is still good, IMHO, it isn't as good as when I first tasted it.  And there is absolutely nothing wrong with a chub of longhorn Colby, or a great, aged swiss cheese.  Check out this site: Dorset Drum English Farmhouse Cheddar: Buy Dorset Drum English Farmhouse Cheddar Online, Read Reviews at igourmet.com
> 
> ...


I can get Yancy's when I go across the border at Ogdensburg. But, you can order it online as well. I'm waiting for TL to chime in about all the great cheeses in Quebec.


----------

